# Beneteau 445



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beneteau 445*

the 445 looks like a big boat, and having seen a 430, know something about its layout. Does anyone know how she sails? There is one at Willis Marine on Long Island. Is anybody familiar with it? (life of Riley) For a live-a-board, space seems advantageous. The bench in the middle of the salon is where the water heater and converter are housed. I envisioned changing it to a locker/pipe birth or something more useful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beneteau 445*

I bought a 96 model out of the Moorings St Lucia fleet. While I am not that experienced a sailor, I think it sails great and love the room. My biggest complaint is the small heads. I wish there were fewer but larger heads


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

*She is a dream*

I have been living on and sailing the 445 for almost two years. Being a Farr hull design she is as quick as they some in terms of cruising. She handled large and small winds and can get up and go in the slightest breeze unlike many other larger boats.

In fact, just yesterday I sail with only my 110 jig up wind in light breeze was was able to beat out a Precision 11 racing boat with full sails. That boat has a PHRF of 69 which is pretty darn fast. With only my 110 I was able to out point and gain trees.

Sailing upwind she points like a dream, better than any other boat I have sailed. She also heels nicely and even when I try to put the rail in the water she is to stable to push her over the some strong winds. I have sailed her upwards of 35+ kt with gusts to 45.

Sails wise I have the partial batten main with lazy-jacks, a 110 jig, 155 genoa (which she really like to sail under) and a asym. spinnaker.

I have the 3 cabin/3 head configuration which provides plenty of room for living and guests. The forward berth is huge and the twin aft are pretty comfortable as well.

The only problems I have had with her is, as other have seen, a poor design of the port and starboard fresh water tanks. I have not fixed as I continue to use the 50 gal. tank forward, while I have recently seen another owner fix the issue and wrote about it in a thread here. I also have 3 separate holding tanks which I live with, but would have liked all the holding in one location for one easy pumpout.

To sum it is, she is the prettiest boat I have seen, she is a fast boat (I have sailed her at 8.5 kt and motored at 9 kt), beautiful interiors and very comfortable to live aboard. Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

BTW...Here is a review of the boat:

Beneteau Oceanis 440 | features.boats.com


----------

